# Feed a Cold.....What??



## Callisto in NC (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, my daughter gave me her cold and I am not the canned chicken soup type.  I usually, if I feel it coming, will eat a bunch of salsa or chili but this one snuck up on me.  I also used to eat tomato soup with salsa in it but I don't have any in the house (either the soup or the salsa) and no car today.  

What do you eat or drink when you have a cold?  Any tried and true home remedies?  My mother would recommend a "hot toddy" but I don't do whiskey, don't like the effect it has on me.  I actually get more congested when I drink it so I don't understand its use for a cold, but that's just me.  

So any help?  My tried and trues don't seem to have the same effect now a days.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken soup (aka Jewish penicillin). It works wonders. I also try to drink lots of orange juice or even just water or tea.


----------



## JGDean (Feb 16, 2009)

Simmer chicken broth with peppercorns, onions, garlic and ginger, add hot sauce. Strain if desired. Eat or sip. It helps me when I'm congested. Hot Lemon water with honey can help your throat. Feel better soon!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't eat differently for medicinal purposes if I have a cold.  I just eat what I feel like having.  Sometimes that's soup, but not always.

A cold is a virus and will be gone in a week.  Just try to make yourself comfortable in the interim.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I don't eat differently for medicinal purposes if I have a cold.  I just eat what I feel like having.  Sometimes that's soup, but not always.
> 
> A cold is a virus and will be gone in a week.  Just try to make yourself comfortable in the interim.


I agree with this. I just want to add that soups, tea, juice, water, and other liquids are so often recommended for a number of reasons, but one of them is that when sick (or even when not) people are often dehydrated and being properly hydrated is very important to fighting off illnesses.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2009)

GB said:


> I agree with this. I just want to add that soups, tea, juice, water, and other liquids are so often recommended for a number of reasons, but one of them is that when sick (or even when not) people are often dehydrated and being properly hydrated is very important to fighting off illnesses.




I didn't address that but I agree.  Plenty of liquids, not counting alcohol.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> not counting alcohol.


Spoil Sport


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 16, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I didn't address that but I agree.  Plenty of liquids, not counting alcohol.


Alcohol has no appeal right now.  I took a cold med yesterday and had one beer with lunch and had to let my friend drive me home.  I wasn't thinking when I did it so no alcohol for me until this thing passes.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2009)

Good idea.  In addition to the possible interaction with any meds you are taking, alcohol has a dehydrating effect which you don't need with a cold.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2009)

I've read that it's the steam from hot broth in chicken soup that has the effect of helping to clear the sinus passages, so any hot liquid might help some. DH likes to get TheraFlu - it comes in packets that you mix with hot water that he says helps clear congestion. Good luck.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2009)

I use TheraFlu as well GG. I find it works very well.
You are right about the steam. That is definitely a component that helps.


----------



## B'sgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

The only thing I do different is drink more orange juice. I don't know that it does any good, but it sure tastes good! And I eat more garlic too. I always need an excuse to eat more garlic.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 16, 2009)

I prefer tomato soup.. 

Actually when I have a cold.  I like cereal....


----------



## biovixen (Feb 16, 2009)

GB said:


> I agree with this. I just want to add that soups, tea, juice, water, and other liquids are so often recommended for a number of reasons, but one of them is that when sick (or even when not) people are often dehydrated and being properly hydrated is very important to fighting off illnesses.



To add to this...liquids are good for you when you have a cold  (especially hot ones) because they help loosen up mucosal secretions (yes I used the word "mucosal" on a cooking forum ) 
I hate canned chicken soup too...especially now that I have a zillion recipes for home-made chicken noodle soup. Soooo much better! There's nothing like soup when you're sick. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Barbara (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken soup

Zicam


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, this is not food........at the first sign of a cold or the flu I take over the counter Zicam..........it really does work for me and people and family that I've recommended it to.........it really does help to reduce the worst symptoms but the earlier you take it the better......also vitamin C with zinc is also good............if you can take it echinacea is good too.............none of this is recommended if you're pregnant.......check with your doctors if you have any medical conditions of any kind...........you don't want to have  adverse medical problems............or call your pharmacist...........


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 17, 2009)

Ginger tea. Organic coconut oil (not in the tea). The coconut oil kills bacteria and viruses (actually, the lauric acid in the oil does it). The ginger tea is tasty, comforting, settles the tummy and improves circulation.


----------

